# Sharing my Parvo Experience to prevent the spread!! Attention Puppy owners!



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Parvo is in my opinion the most ruthless dog killing disease, and even veterinarians are scared by it. With a low survival rate and a high rate for spreading they are weary as to treat dogs in some clinics. As you guys know I have 3 dogs a puppy named Bentley whose a Yorkie and 2 Chihuahuas Nina whose 1 year and Mia whose almost 5. When I purchased Bentley he had records of his vaccines and had a health certificate as required by the state. Soon after purchasing him I noticed he had thrown up a little but I assumed it was from eating grass since he was very playful. Without hesitation I took care of my friends Chihuahua for 5 days. On Friday after the chi Bella was in my friends care she calls me and tells me that the dog was lethargic and throwing up white bubbles, the she blurs out "SHE HAS PARVO" and my heart sank. It was 4 in the morning my and she was at an emergency room with her. She didn't have the funds to save her since they were charging her $950. She surrendered the dog to the veterinarian and that same night the dog died. When I had videos of the dog playing earlier that morning showing no symptoms. I went to the veterinarian the following morning and since my dogs were playing and acting as usual the vet said suggested we don't do any test until they showed a symptom. Even mentioning the white vomit she said it needed to be more that that's common. She did a stool sample and found all 3 dogs had coccidia which is a horrible parasite. I went home with un answered questions and disappointed. I was still in denial that Bella had Parvo and had passed. The veterinarian said if they had symptoms on sunday to give them pedialyte and bring them in Monday morning because the disease is highly contagious. Sunday my poor Yorkie Bentley went for a walk and right on the pavement threw up a white clear liquid and immediately bought pedialyte and he was okay the rest of the day. Spent the night in bed and I stayed up waiting until 8:00am to go into the vet. Rushed him in and we did a snap test showing not only was he positive he was extremely positive. There is like a little white circle on the test and depending how much blue is on the white is the amount of parvo in his system. Well the whole circle was dark blue almost black. The most shocking part was when The Veterinarian said he was so weak she didn't think he would make it, but she thought it was worth a try. In shock my husband and I crying our eyes out had to hand our baby to the vet tech and say good bye possibly for the last time. She said there was no way he was recently exposed and that most likely the parvo was dormaint when I brought him home. She also told me that my other 2 Chihuahuas maybe positive too but that my oldest Mia should be immune from all her yearly vaccines but she was still at risk. I had to drive home pick them up although they had no symptoms and take them in. They tested Nina our 1 year old Chihuahua and asked us to wait in the waiting room for the response. The most horrible feeling creeped through my body when the veterinarian walked out the door nodded her head yes saying she was positive for Parvo. Even having her full set of vaccines and being supposedly completely immune she was still infected. I asked if the vet if there were any other Parvo patients that were in the veterinarian on IVS and she told me no that 2 shepherds passed a few days ago, and that its parvo season. I couldn't stop myself from sobbing I was told I needed to leave them there for over a week. I prayed that my oldest Mia was negative so I had at least one at home with me, also she is so small I don't think she can afford loosing anymore weight. Finally after what felt like decades the vet gave me some good news and said that Mia was negative because of her immunity and age. Walking out of the vet with only one dog, I felt like I had left my heart there along with them. I was overwhelmed with pain. Not only was I drowned in Debt because the treatment was $650 each dog plus the original $200 I spent on the coccidia treatment, but they weren't going to eat or drink anything for a whole week only IV treatment. I felt like I had an extreme weight laying in my heart. After dropping Mia off my husband and I had lunch and I couldn't eat nor speak. I couldn't eat knowing they were going to go hungry. I had a doctors appointment the next day and in desperation I asked her for some calming pills, I was overwhelmed with sorrow and having the vet tell us she thought the chances of making it were slim broke my heart. She prescribed Xanax for my husband and I because we were torn apart. Can you imagine being told both your dogs may die? We went to visit them daily. Brought them new toys and the poor things were licking us thirsty and hungry. Nina looked well but Bentley seemed to worsen. The vet said he was only happy when we visited him otherwise he was depressed she told us she carried him and held him whenever she had a break. Finally on Saturday he was standing and trying to play again but the lack of food wasn't helping him. On Monday we got a call saying to come pick them up and literally the whole family took off work to go get them. We waited for them with doggy treats, doggy cake, lots of cold water since they were dying of thirst. They were so happy to be home and ran around like crazies. They are picky eaters but that day they ate the entire bowl and begged for more. I appreciated them so much more after this happened. I couldn't stop starring at them playing. I later found that the monster I bought my dog from this despicable human being brought Yorkies in from Argentina with all sorts of diseases and sold them here in Miami. Thankfully shes in Jail once again for selling sick puppies. I would tell anyone with a puppy to not allow the dogs into any dog parks, even with vaccines. NO pet stores, pet shops, no being on the floor at the vet. Even with vaccines they are still at risk. Unknowing that they were sick I went to the dog park, Petco and even infected another dog that could still be alive today. I had another friend loose her Chihuahua to this disease 2 days ago, couldn't afford the treatment and that's not uncommon. People don't have the funds and simply put them down. Its so highly contagious and there is no cure, the vet just tries to help them survive it. Here are some pics of our visits. Don't want this to happen to any other dog out there, specially Chihuahuas they become depressed being away from the owner and its detrimental towards recovery. 










View My Video


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for that info,that little face is adorable.Shall now watch the video


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my god, you poor thing. This must have been so scary! The thought of losing one dog is bad enough... risking losing 2 at the same time is just unimaginable. And about your friend's dog, it's so sad! I'm glad to hear that the woman who sold you the sick puppy was arrested... and glad that your story had a happy ending! 



Chihuahuaobsession said:


> I would tell anyone with a puppy to not allow the dogs into any dog parks, even with vaccines. NO pet stores, pet shops, no being on the floor at the vet. Even with vaccines they are still at risk. Unknowing that they were sick I went to the dog park, Petco and even infected another dog that could still be alive today.


 This is something that really scares me, but at the same time I live in a very urban area so I can't really avoid parks if I want to socialise and exercise my dog. :/


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Parvo is horrible I hate it! Working as a Vet tech I saw way too much of it. 

I saw a program on Wild Alaska where they have to survive on their own without vets etc and they give the the pups with parvo a bleach water mix. According to them it works. Their dogs are very important to them and they can't risk losing any. I want to research that as I can't even imagine as vets have been looking for years for something. I can't imagine bleach but that is what we use to kill the virus in cages floors etc. NOTE I DON'T RECCOMEND ANYONE TRYING THIS! It is something worth doing a research study on though.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry that happened! Last year my friend purchased a mini poodle and afterwards found out she had parvo. She unfortunately passed at the vets. So sad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info and warnings. I am so happy for you that your babies were able to beat this. My niece had a puppy that died from it and it is so heartbreaking. I thought when they had their shots they were safe , thank you so much for letting us know they are not.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG....glad your pups are safe. I did a Kinder home visit once the place was filthy and there was a puppy in a screened in porch that was sick (no prior warning to us!) little Kinder said, "oh the puppy is dying..." I asked Mom and she said, "she has Parvo"..talk about freaking out...the person I was with also had dogs...Everything I was wearing ended up in the garbage, double bagged..straight to the curb. I showered and cleaned anything I touched including car...didn't touch or go near furbabies until all was done...then we found out later..Mom was in error..puppy was just sick.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So very sad to hear your story. What a terrible thing to go through.

However... for anyone wondering .... there IS A WAY to stop parvo. HOW????? Titer your dogs. Absolutely 100% TITER after vaccinating. It is a PROOF that the dog's vaccine has taken and they are protected, or they are NOT. Some dogs are non-responders.

So for anyone wondering.... when you get a puppy, and they have had 1, 2, or however many puppy vaccines - wait 2 weeks after the last vaccine and then pull a titer. It is a simple blood test. It will tell you 100% if your dog has developed antibodies to the disease. If they haven't, then you know you have to protect them. If you have, you are safe. There is NO other way to know. Vaccines are given as a GUESS as to when the mom's immunity wears off and when the pups kicks in. There are no "boosters." Your dog is either immune... or they are NOT. There is no in between. The shots given 2-3 weeks apart are trying to catch that window of opportunity and hopefully the dogs immune system will kick in. 

The only way to know that your dog is safe from parvo or distemper? TITER. Yes it costs more than the shots. But there is no other way to know. Get the blood test and then you will know. Otherwise, you are just GUESSING. 

Titers save lives. And they give peace of mind. Why would anyone opt NOT to do them?? Didn't know about titers? Well now you do. I will always titer my dogs from now on. I give core puppy vaccines and then I titer. 

Protect Your Dogs from Deadly Parvovirus


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your horrible experience. How awful! You & your poor babies went through quite an ordeal. I'm glad things are getting better though.  You take extra special care of yourself & those sweet fur babies.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so sorry you went through this! Also, so very sorry for your friend that lost her dog. This truly is a horrifying disease. I can't tell by the post how long ago this happened, but I read your other post that you are planning on getting another puppy possibly this week if I remember correctly? This virus is VERY virulent. Please be sure your home is virus-free, and frankly I wouldn't take the new puppy in your yard AT ALL until you are sure it is immune to the virus.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Brodysmom said:


> So very sad to hear your story. What a terrible thing to go through.
> 
> However... for anyone wondering .... there IS A WAY to stop parvo. HOW????? Titer your dogs. Absolutely 100% TITER after vaccinating. It is a PROOF that the dog's vaccine has taken and they are protected, or they are NOT. Some dogs are non-responders.
> 
> ...


Never heard of this and yes is if works it must be done!! 2 dogs dies that I know of. Prevention is the key, this may ad to prevention but my vet told me all dogs are at risk some lower than others. Its a sad reality, I try to separate my dogs but its unavoidable. Worse part is I went to dog parks, walked around the lake where I live, and even went to Orlando with Bentley not knowing he was positive. So lord only knows who else contracted it thanks to him.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> I am so sorry you went through this! Also, so very sorry for your friend that lost her dog. This truly is a horrifying disease. I can't tell by the post how long ago this happened, but I read your other post that you are planning on getting another puppy possibly this week if I remember correctly? This virus is VERY virulent. Please be sure your home is virus-free, and frankly I wouldn't take the new puppy in your yard AT ALL until you are sure it is immune to the virus.


Yes its actually been a few months, although some people speculate that the virus stays in the poop-grass alive for 2 years which is scary!! Makes me tremble honestly, the second person I was telling you about had a poodle that died from parvo and it was a year before her Chihuahua caught it. She claims she never took the dog anywhere besides the yard. It makes you think, the virus could be alive. I made a little "nest" type area for her in the closet in our room, and she will have to be happy in there until she done with her vaccines. My vet said that its no longer in my dogs body but in the grass its active. I have read some research online but the virus spreads so quickly and there are so many dogs that its nearly impossible to know 100% the truth. Its better to be safe than sorry. I threw out all the beds and toys they had, cleaned everything with Clorox multiple times. Shouldn't have a problem.... I'm so scared of this virus.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Yes its actually been a few months, although some people speculate that the virus stays in the poop-grass alive for 2 years which is scary!! Makes me tremble honestly, the second person I was telling you about had a poodle that died from parvo and it was a year before her Chihuahua caught it. She claims she never took the dog anywhere besides the yard. It makes you think, the virus could be alive. I made a little "nest" type area for her in the closet in our room, and she will have to be happy in there until she done with her vaccines. My vet said that its no longer in my dogs body but in the grass its active. I have read some research online but the virus spreads so quickly and there are so many dogs that its nearly impossible to know 100% the truth. Its better to be safe than sorry. I threw out all the beds and toys they had, cleaned everything with Clorox multiple times. Shouldn't have a problem.... I'm so scared of this virus.


Aren't you getting a new puppy soon? I would titer the puppy immediately if its had at least one shot. I personally would not bring a new dog into your home until you have a positive titer. Otherwise you are risking the new puppy's life. It's just not worth it.


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

I wouldn't bring in a puppy until fully vaccinated eather. way to much risk. we knew a neighbor who got a puppy just over a year after the previous owners dog died of parvo. that puppy died also.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Aren't you getting a new puppy soon? I would titer the puppy immediately if its had at least one shot. I personally would not bring a new dog into your home until you have a positive titer. Otherwise you are risking the new puppy's life. It's just not worth it.


AGREE 100% and I would BLEACH everything in your house!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Even if you bleach everything in your house, it is still going to be in your yard. You can't bleach your yard and it can stay dormant in the soil for a long time. 

The only way for a new puppy to be safe is to PROVE that it has antibodies against the disease and that is by titer testing. Even so, there is still a risk. Parvo is very virulent. There are many strains. Puppies are so vulnerable with their immature immune systems. 

As for the dogs which had parvo and recovered.... did you know that they now have LIFETIME immunity against the disease? They fought it and lived. If you vaccinate against parvo now that they have had the disease, it could actually kill them. They should never receive another parvo vaccine. Talk to your vet and make sure that is documented in all of their records.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I have heard of people using a mix of bleach and water on the lawns for this reason. There may be something specific that you can use in the yard, I'll do some checking and report back


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

this is what i found, 

RE: How to Rid the Yard of Parvo, Can You Get It More Than Once?
I agree with vaccinations 100%. Bleach may work, but can have corroding affects on most items, and the vapors are harmful to pets. I am a Shaklee Distributor, and I use a product called Basic G (Germicide.) It is clinically shown to kill canine parvovirus and feline leukemia virus, and the germicide lasts much longer than the bleach. Here is a weblink: shaklee.net and click on Home Care. You can read the label, and I can help you find the research. (06/09/2006) 
By camo_angels

RE: How to Rid the Yard of Parvo, Can You Get It More Than Once?
Parvovirus is very hardy and will winter-over in a yard even through a hard freeze. The only way to kill it is bleach. Bleach everything, even spray the grass. Some kennels will not place a dog for up to two years after a parvo outbreak in a home. 
Always get the parvo shot for your dog, but know that it is not always 100%. Older, vaccinated dogs have been known to get parvo. If you even suspect parvo get the dog to a vet. Good luck. It is such a killer. (07/12/2006) 

By Vicka

RE: How to Rid the Yard of Parvo, Can You Get It More Than Once?
We are currently treating our puppy for parvo. The vet told us to do our whole yard in a 10% bleach solution. The same solution has been used to treat my entire house. It has not stained or bleached any of the furniture. I wish all of you luck. Our puppy is well on her way to survival. (03/27/2009) 


Not sure if i would bring a new pup into the house.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Andrea, I'm really sorry this happened. Parvo is nasty. Rocky almost died of it as a pup, it was quite the nightmare.

Did you titer the pups you and your sister just get?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Parvo is so heartbreaking and I even hear their are strains that vaccinated adult dogs can still catch. It breaks my heart when I see so many puppies at ball fields, dog parks, pet stores, etc... they are just asking for it =( 

As said above, Titer! I am a titer maniac, LOL


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> It breaks my heart when I see so many puppies at ball fields, dog parks, pet stores, etc... they are just asking for it =(


This thread has scared me. I already knew that parvo is a nasty disease, but I took Coco to dog parks as a puppy (a few weeks after her vaccinations of course) and always thought it was safe. I kept her away from obvious potty areas that too many dogs used, branches that had been chewed by other dogs and other dog's toys left behind, etc to avoid diseases... I've been taking Lilo to the local park too. I live in an urban area so that's the only place I can take her for proper walks to exercise and socialise. This thread has made me scared to take her there now. I lost my Coco, I don't want to risk losing Lilo too. I've done a bit of research and it seems to cost a lot to titer around where I live and I can't afford it right now.

At what age is it safe to bring a dog to parks?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Firstly, don't panic. Parvo is very nasty, but not that common in the UK. Start by asking your vet if there have been any outbreaks recently in your area.
Lilo is a healthy pup from a good breeder, fed an excellent diet, therefore her immune system will be as strong as it can be.
Don't let her mix with unvaccinated dogs, or walk in high risk areas, but you will do more harm than good keeping her away from the world at this age.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Kind of scary for me too as I frequently ake mine to Petsmart and they walk on the ground. Also ot seems like a vets office should be disinfected but maybe its impossible given all the people in and out. I need to see if my vet can do a titter test. I thought I read somewhere that all vets don't (won't) do them????? Thank you for your story. While I know the experience was horrible for you, your story exposes the danger to others.

PS- Mine are 4 and 5 years old and from a good breeder in the US, is it possible they are immune at this point. They are up to date on all shots.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

When mine were puppies and even my Great Dane, I would not ever let any of them potty outside at a vets office and I tried to carry them in and never put them on the floor even the Dane, until he got to heavy, LOL! I am a worrier though. I live in a state that is horrible with Parvo though so I have seen many lose their babies to it. I think if you think smart about things it is usually ok. I have not heard of that many adult, vaccinated dogs getting parvo even in my area it is few and far between.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Firstly, don't panic. Parvo is very nasty, but not that common in the UK. Start by asking your vet if there have been any outbreaks recently in your area.
> Lilo is a healthy pup from a good breeder, fed an excellent diet, therefore her immune system will be as strong as it can be.
> Don't let her mix with unvaccinated dogs, or walk in high risk areas, but you will do more harm than good keeping her away from the world at this age.


Thanks, that's reassuring. There are a couple of vets right next to the park, I'll give them a call to see how common it is around here. It's hard to know which dogs have been vaccinated or not at the park though.



Yoshismom said:


> When mine were puppies and even my Great Dane, I would not ever let any of them potty outside at a vets office and I tried to carry them in and never put them on the floor even the Dane, until he got to heavy, LOL! I am a worrier though. I live in a state that is horrible with Parvo though so I have seen many lose their babies to it. I think if you think smart about things it is usually ok. I have not heard of that many adult, vaccinated dogs getting parvo even in my area it is few and far between.


I'm trying to picture someone carrying a great dane. hahah I never let any of my dogs walk on the floor at the vet either. I was a bit uncomfortable with my vet putting Lilo on the floor the other day and wrapping her in a towel that had been used with previous dogs.  But she did it before I could say anything.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> Andrea, I'm really sorry this happened. Parvo is nasty. Rocky almost died of it as a pup, it was quite the nightmare.
> 
> Did you titer the pups you and your sister just get?


No I have not done than. Until you told me my vet had never even suggested of doing this. My sisters puppy is not in any danger but with mine I am keeping her upstairs, the other dogs have no access. Everything has been cleaned and I spoke to my vet before bringing in the new puppy and she told me that the virus is completely out of their system because it has been 6 months but some speculate its in the grass etc. she said to be safe until shes done with the vaccines not to let them around each other. She has only been upstairs and since shes so small she doesn't seem to care. I will ask my vet to titer the puppies, thank you so much for letting me know about this!! its horrible, I am very cautious. Its sad because I want to let all my dogs play together and I cant for now.


----------



## Chiggerboy (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad your fur pets pulled through. 
So tough when they get so seriously ill in a matter of hours..mine was fine one night..the next morning he could not take 2 steps..being treated for Meningitis.
It has only been 2 1/2 weeks since he fell ill but it feels like months. :/
My sister's puppy just spent 7 days in the hospital for Parvo and released last week. 
It was extremely emotional & touch and go but he is doing better now at home. 
I never knew that having vaccinations will not prevent Parvo till my sisters doctor told her..so scary. 
Mine got a booster vaccine a few months ago..hope that is good enough. 
Knowledge is power 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

